# Light Means Lunch!



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Just curious if the folks who have prepped for energy production have taken care to mask that from prying eyes outside of your BOL/BIL?

How many people have ever used a glow stick when fishing?

It's the same concept, light means lunch. you may have thought it was a good way to spend time reading up on Storey's wisdom booklets, or watching a favorite video on your laptop... you're entitled! just because it's the PAW doesn't mean you need to miss date night!  Just consider at least two layers of blackout to stop the light from getting out.

light discipline was huge in WWII, most people associate it with England, and yes, it was supremely important there, but a lot of those people dont realize that the Nazi navy was operating off our coasts too, and light discipline meant a lot for the US coastal areas as well.

it will mean just as much, only on a smaller, more up close and personal scale in a zombie day scenario. Light means lunch. If you can make light, you must be eating lunch. see what I mean?


I'd also be really careful about noise discipline. Generators are fantastic... but once again, the ability to make energy, to generate something from magic (which is what the unwashed masses will consider it) and now you've got a bunch of zombies headed to the genny sounds.

Same with smoke and smell, this one is difficult, there's going to be at least one if not both when you're cooking. There are ways to mask it, reduce it, and such like that. 

A little situational awareness can go a long way when you're trying to look after you and yours while others are looking for anything they can get or take, regardless of how.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Glad you pointed this out. I definitely consider post shtf opsec when prepping. Ex...I am in a populated are therefore my fuel requirements do not include things that will make yummy smelling smoke like charcoal and wood. My bug out plans include many "I am a bush" options for sneakiness and red lenses. As to generators......people lived too long without electricity for me to consider it a necessity. I prep to live without it.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

All my preps are non-electric. However, I have prepared ways to black out the windows.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Good post and a lot to think about. I think we could black out the windows in the basement and be confined there during the nights. Making the upstairs look looted and nothing worth going in for would bea good idea.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Hispoptart said:


> Good post and a lot to think about. I think we could black out the windows in the basement and be confined there during the nights. Making the upstairs look looted and nothing worth going in for would bea good idea.


Same boat here.... In fact we use to run a decent size poker home game, and had really heavy duty blinds in old house for basement, still have them and know where they are!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Aluminum foil for blacking out. We did it in the bedroom in Alaska in the summer so that we could sleep at night. Works better than anything else.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Aluminum foil is also excellent to make hats


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

you people are forgetting one important thing, there are thousands or people in America now that have been kicking down doors and asses and searching places for yrs in Iraq and Afgan, 
Chances are there'll probably be at least one or two of those people in every group. you have one chance, hide everything you need the best you can, have a little food stashed in an easy place for them to find and just maybe they may let you live on another day.
People roaming around especially in the north are going to be tired,hungry and in a bad mood, when they come knocking, they will not have the disposition of the Avon lady.Don't try to be too slick, just answer the door and stand your ground, you'll be supprised at how many people would rather have a conversation than a confrontation. you stand your ground and who even comes will not know what you have and how many there are, if they search and find you, they'll know your life story. 
I'm not saying that the people running around will be the sharpest knives in the drawer as the smart people have been paying attention and prepped, but even stupid people can get lucky.


----------

